
The Challenger Explosion, 30 Years Later - wallflower
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/01/29/science/space/challenger-explosion-30-year-anniversary.html
======
mturmon
So painful to be reminded --

"Mrs. McAuliffe, a high school teacher from Concord, N.H., won a nationwide
competition to go on the Challenger mission and was going to broadcast two
lessons from space to students around the country. She was married to Steven
McAuliffe, and the couple had two children; the three of them, plus her
parents and hundreds of students from Concord, gathered in Florida to watch
the launch. Schools across the United States tuned in to a live broadcast."

